

Ask HN: Who else keeps a secret diary of startup ideas? - anonhacker

When was the last time you built one of your ideas?
When was the last time you dumped an idea?(because it was already built or otherwise)
How long is your list right now?<p>Just curious...
======
helen842000
I use my iPhone too. I must have around 100+ business ideas and 100+ ideas for
blog posts that I've not sat down to write yet.

So far I've seen around 4 of my ideas built by others. I feel pulled in all of
these directions, I have too many I would like to work on, It used to make me
mad that someone beat me to it.

I get stuck at implementing them, I get as far as my skills allow. I
desperately want to be able to build them or at least produce an MVP on my
own.

Now I try to remember that I can't work on everything. Also if I see my idea
come to life through someone else and it becomes successful, I just smile and
think at least it was a good idea!

~~~
anonhacker
Very nice they must be good ideas. I'm still at the point where i get mad and
frustrated, unfortunately. I often daydream about how nice it would be to have
an army of developers under my control.

~~~
helen842000
Thing is, I've hired devs in the past and it never feels quite like it's my
project.

I guess nothing beats building it ourselves!

------
samirahmed
I recommend evernote to record all my ideas, as I can record and sync them
anywhere and most Ideas tend to be quick and I forget them alot.

From what I know about creativity, it can be nutured, and a keep step is
recording ideas and exposure to new ideas.

Most of my ideas are hacks / projects. My current count is 42, of which I have
implemented 3. The other 39 are ones that I record until I feel like I have
the know-how to implement them.

------
arturoogroo
I don't have a diary, i use evernote in my iphone, i add the problems that i
have encountered in my day, and later i see if it can be solved with
technology...you'll think i'm a little bit crazier, but it helps you a lot to
arrange your ideas...what type of location based app are you attempting to do,
i'm working in something for ios, its going to be location based too!...

~~~
anonhacker
Hmmm looks like evernote is a winner.

I'm not revealing till much later in the process but ill tell you this, so far
it looks like MongoDB + geospatial indexing = win! you might find it useful as
well.

------
jiganti
I use SimpleNote on my iPhone. I have probably 1200 ideas in it, with maybe
1/3 of them being specific startup concepts. Others are just things I've
written down to help piece together my worldview; contradictions I may have
unearthed or new ways to think about a certain thing I previously had a more
foggy understanding of.

~~~
anonhacker
Wow, 1200 is quite impressive even if only 1/30 are start up related. Are
these 'cured' to some degree, or just anything you've ever thought might have
some potential?

------
anonhacker
Oh right I forgot this part:

I'm attempting to build a Geo-location based app right now from my list.

I clean out ideas at the start of every month, dumped a couple on the first.

List is 7 ideas right now.

~~~
Hexarcos
Mine is 12 ideas now. I'm currently building one (A facebook app) now. In the
past 4 months, I've been able to complete only one.

------
adatta02
My buddy Andrew keeps <http://pleasestealthisidea.com/>

~~~
SuperChihuahua
More links: <http://www.ideaoverload.com/Find-ideas/#Finished>

------
aorshan
I keep a working list in my notes application on my iPhone. Whenever I come up
with something I jot it down.

------
revorad
Heh I was reading mine today. It's amazing how much I've built in my mind over
the last few months!

------
cucho
I keep a moleskine journal, 100+ ideas. I also collect everyday unsolved
problems.

